# Stolen horses - newbies and Appleby horse fair



## vennessa (16 June 2008)

Just a thought. Are these rumour mongering newbies the anti Appleby Horse fair brigade?
 I have just been catching up and have never read such tosh in my life.
 A meat wagon arrive on a Sat? The poster has obviously never been to Appleby.
 I was livid a few moments ago now just think what complete and utter idiots some people are.
 Why always blame travellers? I have a stunning coloured mare. She was a cow for escapeing. It was always travellers that brought her back!
 Easy targets i presume. Good and bad in everyone comes to mind!!
 Helping real culprits get away comes to mind by blameing travellers.
 Were all these rumours started because Appleby was comeing up. Some idiots wanted to cause hassle? Could have at least made some of the crap sound believable!! I have stayed at Appleby horse fair for 20 years. Yes i do know what goes on, in the fields, down the lanes and in the lorries!!
 About time racism was brought in regards what some idiots spread.


----------



## carys220 (16 June 2008)

That's an interesting thought....all of the texts and emails seems to have died down a bit now...you could be right.


----------



## jules59 (16 June 2008)

Couldnt agree with you more!


----------



## kerro05 (16 June 2008)

i agree like you sed theres gud n bad in everyone n u arent bias cause you aint sayin they dnt do nowt


----------



## JM07 (16 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i agree like you sed theres gud n bad in everyone n u arent bias cause you aint sayin they dnt do nowt 

[/ QUOTE ]

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

what would the above translate as into English???


----------



## Tinkerbee (16 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
i agree like you sed theres gud n bad in everyone n u arent bias cause you aint sayin they dnt do nowt 

[/ QUOTE ]

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

what would the above translate as into English???  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I have no bloody clue? I think she is agreeing with OP but still saying that travellers do stuff.


----------



## Serenity087 (16 June 2008)

I'd rather keep my horses in site of a gypsy camp than in sight of a lot of HHO members...

Oh, hang on... I DID!

I'm sick of all this racism.  Next post I see blaming gypsies for the ills of the world gets reported.


----------



## Zebedee (17 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i agree like you sed theres gud n bad in everyone n u arent bias cause you aint sayin they dnt do nowt 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry sweetheart - you're going to have to learn a clearer form of english for us to

a) Understand what you are trying to convey to us
b) Take you seriously


----------



## Zebedee (17 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

I'm sick of all this racism.  Next post I see blaming gypsies for the ills of the world gets reported. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm sure we're all grateful for your supervision.........however I haven't seen anything that would constitute racism in a court of law.............


----------



## the watcher (17 June 2008)

I'm sure there are lovely gipsies, with shiny polished traditional caravans, the art of whispering to their beautifully turned out horses and a roaring trade in pegs and lucky heather (ironic - for those with no SOH)

However, I never get to meet them, in fact this week I have spent mostly trying to sort out 3 sad, starving dehydrated ponies that have been abandoned and tethered in various fields that are entirely unloved by their owners (who you might describe as being a bit 'free range')


----------



## Three (17 June 2008)

To get back to SF's original musings..

There seems a lot of merit in the thought that this was a co-ordinated nationwide plan. It would have been impossible for the same 2 or 3 people to be sighted taking photos at all the places confirmed. However, if a group decided to raise the communal blood pressure of horse owners this was a sure fire way to do it!!

I have no idea if Anti-Applebies are a large enough group but the internet, e-mail and text gives any group sufficient communication opportunities to co-ordinate such actions.

Given that the sightings were of 'eastern europeans' or white vans I guess the possibilities are also for Racist (BNP?), Anti-traveller or Anti-EU groups? 

Or maybe just a complex 'prank' to see how easy it is to stir up fear and mistrust in a community? Conspiracy Theory anyone?


----------



## Serenity087 (17 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

I'm sick of all this racism.  Next post I see blaming gypsies for the ills of the world gets reported. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm sure we're all grateful for your supervision.........however I haven't seen anything that would constitute racism in a court of law............. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Racism is one of those things where the person offended decides what is and is not offensive.

I have been taken under the wing of gypsies when I needed it.  We've done favours for them, and they for us.  Therefore, when I see posts branding my friends as horse thieves and animal abusers just because of their heritage, I'm beyond insulted.

Admin here know that continuing to allow posts stereotyping and insulting people because of who they are is wrong and will act upon complaints.

I have yet to see a clause within the T&amp;Cs stating that it's okay to slag off Gypsies and accuse them of doing wrong all the time.

Having said that, keep it up, and I'm sure some HHOers will be relieved of their horses or tack


----------



## wizzi901 (17 June 2008)

the trouble is you have different types of gypsie/traveller types.  The old school who my grandad was a great friend of were fab, and same people still are.  They were great friends to "popa" and really helped him out when he needed assistance many years ago.

Then there are travellers who wreak havoc.  Sadly any form of traveller these days gets tarred with the same brush.

I went out with a traveller when I was in my teens, he was extremely lovely and fit and family were tops.  However, not all travellers/gypsies have the same values, this is where the problem lies.....


----------



## zaraanne (18 June 2008)

Oh my god!!! I joined this site to learn more, and become a better horse owner. I cannot believe people can be so narrow minded as to think that it takes a certain type of person to mistreat or streal a horse. Traveller or not you get terrible horse owners everywhere. And whilst I agree that some Travellers have earned the majority a reputation for neglecting their animals, it it ridiculas to assume that people can be judged according to "type". I've seen the snottiest people going behave horrendously towards their horses. 

Just to stress I am not writing this to defend or persecute anyone, I just wish people would look at the big picture (we are all on here because we are horse lovers, and wish these horses found safely), I think thats a more productive way for people to communicate these incidents rather than airing narrow minded views all over the place.

(Sorry if I've offended anyone, but just had to get that out!!!)


----------



## carys220 (18 June 2008)

Did anyone see Diarmuid's Pony Kids at Olympia last year, or in fact on RTE in Ireland?
http://www.rte.ie/tv/ponykids/index.html 

He took 5 'Gypsy' kids who rode horses but had never had any formal training and managed to get them jumping a course of jumps on some feisty jumping ponies at RDS horseshow in just 10 weeks. They then went on to jump at Olympia.

Those lads absolutely loved their horses and it was so touching to watch.


----------



## vennessa (18 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Did anyone see Diarmuid's Pony Kids at Olympia last year, or in fact on RTE in Ireland?
http://www.rte.ie/tv/ponykids/index.html 

He took 5 'Gypsy' kids who rode horses but had never had any formal training and managed to get them jumping a course of jumps on some feisty jumping ponies at RDS horseshow in just 10 weeks. They then went on to jump at Olympia.

Those lads absolutely loved their horses and it was so touching to watch. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Just had a quick read through, how did i miss this? Fantastic. Will be haveing a proper read when i have time. 
 I know many kids that would jump at that chance. They realy want to come into the 21st century with their horses but are not given a chance. My most rewarding work is with the travelling community. They realy beam with pride when they have acheived something - and pass it on to all that 'have' to listen.
 The kids off the site next to us used to watch my kids and one day they asked "Why won't my pony do that?"
 We worked with them and they were the most eager quickest learners i have worked with. They were so proud with just little things like leading their pony correctly. They have no-where to learn other than what has been handed down. What i do is a rain drop in a huge ocean but it does ripple and they do pass the knowledge on.
 It gives me a lot back seeing them and their horses. It is hard with some as that programme found out but i find it is because they are struggling to understand and achieve sometimes. I ignore them when they have a strop and don't help. They soon get over it and come back because they did not get a reaction to their behaviour, but do get praise when they do well. They do apreciate praise and told they have done well. When working properly with horses it also alters there everyday behaviour and most of them near us are better behaved kids
 They do still see horses as money but don't most people.
 We were in the local paper recently as we struggle.
 One of the kids off the site near us was in the shop when i was. He was realy genuinly concerned bless him. He also thought i was slightly mad by the attempting to stop a grin. He cannot understand horses as field ornaments. He found it amuseing they are there to just look at. His business side stepped in and advised me to charge people to come and look at them. He was a tearaway at one point. I have worked with him and his ponies and he is now such a lovely careing lad. Even the staff in the supermarket commented on what a nice lad he is. I was wigging in with a grin on my face and so happy for him.
 He did touch my heart strings by genuinly careing when people i know in the horse world rang to gloat.
 I have written a novel again, sorry folks.


----------



## markrachas1 (18 June 2008)

I found myself reading through this and had to comment - I am a newbie to this site - however I am not anti appleby - a genuine newbie 
Well said @ the comments from all - it is bad enough that horse owners through the country were scared out of their minds without trying to target any social class! 
I have worked for many years with horses, different classes of people and have got to admit that the best horseman I ever had the pleasure to work with was a gypsy. He could look at a horse and tell you about it - read it if you like. Amazing. 
I never once saw him hit kick or hurl abuse at his animals. 
However - I have worked with the higher class people also and have once witnessed a horse being punched in the windpipe, swear, use the whip like it was some form of punishment not a training aid and such like!!!!!!! DISGUSTING. 
I would much rather deal with a gypsy personally! 
P.S Pleased to meet you all


----------



## RoyalPolo (18 June 2008)

I also think there is good and bad in all horse owners wether you are a gypsy right upto being an extremely wealthy horse owner. The gypsys were i live generally treat there horses pretty well they buy blue chip feed there fed watered and even have hay in the winter. Okay they do thrash them up and down the roads but probably no more than the local hunt does cantering there horses on the roads! I haven't seen any of there horses skinny or them abusing them one man is ever so proud of his horses especially his stallion who someone poisend and unfortuantly it died but he was so proud of him he even took him out the trailer once to show all the people were i work how lovely he is, His horses are also wormed and they ask advice to? 

More so than some of the snobby lot with horses when i've gone out to other yards you drive up to a big house then you get out to deliver there stuff and there horses beds are filthy dirty etc yet they have probably got more money than most.

Theres good and bad in all forms of people.


----------



## DE88IE (29 June 2008)

do u know ~ i will never understand how people will say what a great day out horse fayres are

if you have good experiences when dealing with these people you are VERY lucky &amp; should be greatful

i was told to never go to horse fayres when i was looking to buy ~ but when spirit was stolen ~ how could i not go

yes i see hourdes of happy smily people at these places &amp; may be you have to have had a horse stolen to realise what an abhorrent place it really is

i will never understand how people can justify what a great place it is by the very few traders who are decent when there are many more that arent &amp; im not stereo typing gypsies, travellers, pikeys, whatever ~ i dont know who these people are or where they come from ~ some could be from upmarket stud farms for all i know or care

all i know is i see mares with foals so very young they are not even tethered, horses &amp; puppies with no water or food or shelter from the sun, animals so poorly treated that even in the youngest puppies ~ their eyes are already dead &amp; more often than not their tummies clearly full of worms, horses sedated, youngsters so scared they are barely controlable, horses been ridden &amp; driven into the ground &amp; the riders &amp; drivers not caring who gets in their way - up &amp; down steep hills - along busy roads &amp; so many non coloureds ~ because they are not valued ~ with their heads down &amp; souls broken ~ thier sad eyes so greatful when you stop &amp; give them a scratch behind the ear

i also know of people who have bought horses &amp; have them delivered by these people - only to find low &amp; behold the horses get stolen including one man who bought a pregnant mare to be with his other pregnant mare - the foals were born within a month of each other &amp; both were stolen at 6 months old ~ coincidence ??

if you have had good times at theses places then fare play to you ~ but i have been to lots &amp; your take on it is sooooooo different to mine ~ perhaps next time you go - you might want to take a closer look !! 

to me it makes no difference who these people are - the fact is, there is blatant cruelty &amp; i dont know how anybody can look past that


----------



## carys220 (29 June 2008)

Maybe you'd be surprised to know that the police had to break car windows of members of the public who left their dogs in their cars at Appleby!!


----------



## DE88IE (29 June 2008)

it doesnt surprise me at all - afterall when people can treat their own animals that i assume they love like that - then i guess thats the reason they can look past the horidness &amp; only see good at these horse fayres


----------



## JM07 (30 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
do u know ~ i will never understand how people will say what a great day out horse fayres are

if you have good experiences when dealing with these people you are VERY lucky &amp; should be greatful

i was told to never go to horse fayres when i was looking to buy ~ but when spirit was stolen ~ how could i not go

yes i see hourdes of happy smily people at these places &amp; may be you have to have had a horse stolen to realise what an abhorrent place it really is

i will never understand how people can justify what a great place it is by the very few traders who are decent when there are many more that arent &amp; im not stereo typing gypsies, travellers, pikeys, whatever ~ i dont know who these people are or where they come from ~ some could be from upmarket stud farms for all i know or care

all i know is i see mares with foals so very young they are not even tethered, horses &amp; puppies with no water or food or shelter from the sun, animals so poorly treated that even in the youngest puppies ~ their eyes are already dead &amp; more often than not their tummies clearly full of worms, horses sedated, youngsters so scared they are barely controlable, horses been ridden &amp; driven into the ground &amp; the riders &amp; drivers not caring who gets in their way - up &amp; down steep hills - along busy roads &amp; so many non coloureds ~ because they are not valued ~ with their heads down &amp; souls broken ~ thier sad eyes so greatful when you stop &amp; give them a scratch behind the ear

i also know of people who have bought horses &amp; have them delivered by these people - only to find low &amp; behold the horses get stolen including one man who bought a pregnant mare to be with his other pregnant mare - the foals were born within a month of each other &amp; both were stolen at 6 months old ~ coincidence ??

if you have had good times at theses places then fare play to you ~ but i have been to lots &amp; your take on it is sooooooo different to mine ~ perhaps next time you go - you might want to take a closer look !! 

to me it makes no difference who these people are - the fact is, there is blatant cruelty &amp; i dont know how anybody can look past that 

[/ QUOTE ]

wow...what a blinkered and "text-book" RSPCA view of the Horse Fair......


----------



## DE88IE (30 June 2008)

it is not blinkered it is what i have seen, along with my horse watch lady &amp; anybody else i have spoken to &amp; as for text book rspca - they do sod all for these animlas, so i have no idea how you can even say that


----------



## JM07 (30 June 2008)

i know they do "sod-all" but that is exactly the way they'd have everyone believe a Horse Fair is.....

they (RSPCA) too, use emotive words to describe a situation without taking into consideration the lifestyles of these people..and NO, I'm not saying it's right or wrong and i'm NOT condoning it!!!

as you have, sadly, had a pony stolen, you have a different agenda than most when going to a Fair...

i hope you find him..he seems a nice pony..and unfortunately, a typical "type" to go missing...  
	
	
		
		
	


	





but a Horse Fair IS a grand day out


----------



## DE88IE (30 June 2008)

i am dumbfounded that people can excuse this &amp; if i treated my animals the way they are treated at horse fayres the rspca would be on my by back &amp; threatening me with court action as they did when i had a very old doberman who in their eyes i was ill treating because i hadnt had him put down yet - but surely i know my own dog &amp; therefore know when the time is right - so please do not think i have any respect for the rspca cus i have zilch

 i would've hoped that having spirit stolen doesnt put me on a different agenda to everyone else attending, i wouldve hoped all people would find this treatment wrong - but obviousely i am wrong, that makes me sad &amp; i will say no more


----------



## JM07 (30 June 2008)

re-read my second paragraph..

i did say i didnt condone or think their lifestyle was right...

so no, i'm not saying you have any respect for the RSPCA...
i dont know anyone who does TBH..


----------



## Serenity087 (30 June 2008)

Because overfeeding to death is SO much kinder... *rolls eyes*


----------



## vennessa (1 July 2008)

Debbie, next time you go 'look behind the scenes' as it were.
 It is a good place for education for all. Certain people work hard at fairs and it is apreciated by those that receive help/advice. Blinkers do not change things, education/help/advice does.
 It cannot be sung from the hill tops but done quietly out of the eye


----------



## vennessa (1 July 2008)

I am sorry you have had a horse stolen debbie. I do know how it feels but i was lucky to get mine back. Unfortunately looking at fairs is the wrong place. Stolen horses are sold on quickly to private buyers and they are not all stolen by the people you think.
 Widen your search and get posters/info everywhere. Is it on the stolen horses register?


----------



## DE88IE (1 July 2008)

i dont go any more as i know spirit is highly unlikely to be there, more likely he is somewhere with a good family who loves him like i do - how devastated will they be when they find they have stolen property &amp; i want him back - did i ever expect to find him at a horse fayre - no proberly i didnt but what do you do, when you dont know what else to do &amp; you are desperate &amp; yes he is n the stolen horse register &amp; he is microchipped - although i would urge everbody to get their horses freezmarked - chipping is pretty useless, mine were chipped when i bought them - but as i didnt realise people still stole horses, i didnt give much thought to the pros &amp; cons of it - &amp; as for the type of people who may have stolen him - i jumped to no conclusions as to a type - lots said as soon as they new he was coloured that it will be gypsies - but others said it wouldnt be because hes a gelding - i have my suspicions that it may be to do with someone closer to home in some way (not someone i have ever met - but who also had horses on the land mine were on)  &amp; no they are not gypsies, travellers or anything like that

i have looked behind the scenes &amp; thats where i saw horses being sold off the back of lorries &amp; out in the open was where i saw ill treated animals

you are entitled to your opinion on horse fayres &amp; the people who sell there - but so is everbody else - for you a grand day out &amp; getting advice is what makes the event for you - for me seeing the way some animals are treated there is sickening - i dont understand how you justify your feelings - just as you dont understand how strongly feel 

the fact of the matter is horses do get stolen, there is ill treatment at horse fayres &amp; everyone has an opinion on it &amp; everyone is entitled to that opinion - i will never understand how people can overlook the poor treatment - just as those people will never understand why people like me are so disturbed by it

but as they say 'different horses for different courses'


----------



## herondell (1 July 2008)

just seen this my oh is a romany gypsy and i have never met a bunch of lovely helpfull people and very good horse men some of his family breed trotters some coloureds some welsh d or cs and one of them breeds well known ds which are very well looked after i only have to phone up one of them and ask for any sort of help and they are there i get my welsh d mares coverd and they will not take any money i have a choice of 3 trailers to borrow they say its just sitting in the field dont buy one just use one of ours  there realy kind when these texts was going around it got my goat up because as soon as a horse is stolen its the gypsys or appleby  i would love to go to appleby as i have heard his friends and family talking about it and what a good fair it is and that i should go with the girls so a few from my yard are going to go next year i said on one forum that someone put up about a theft and a person said it must of been local travellers all i said was is there any proof then i got if there is going to be a debate on travellers we would be banned some people dont see that they have rights they have a gypsy council


----------



## Shannagolden (1 July 2008)

It's interesting reading this, Horse fairs do get alot of stick and I agree that cruelty can take place. But no more than any other horse event. After owning my horse for ten years I finally took him to a local show last year and had a great time. However the following week I went to another show as a spectator and was shocked at the poor standard of riding, the pushy pony club mums and the attitude of some of the riders. I must admit that it put me off a little, but if I then came to the conclusion that all competitors were like this then that would obviously be untrue and unfair.
Incidently I sold a filly of mine to a traveller that was staying in our area, I was very sorry to see her go and hoped she would be ok. I need not have worried, the following year the travellers came back, still had the filly and she looked great.
I would far sooner sell to a competent person who understands horse's than to an over sentimental do gooder who thinks that they are cuddly toys.

To the person whose horse was stolen - I truly hope you get your horse back. It is every horse owners worst nightmare.


----------



## VLHIEASTON (1 July 2008)

Ever heard of punctuation ?


----------



## JM07 (1 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Ever heard of punctuation ? 

[/ QUOTE ]


shannagolden's reply is full of punctuation...


----------



## Donkeymad (1 July 2008)

Think she meant the previous post JM07.The one I am responding too.

herondell, true romany gypseys are great, it is the rest that are not and tend to get everyone tarred with the same brush.


----------



## herondell (1 July 2008)

i think you will find that remark was pointed at me but do i care no...... i wrote it in a hurry to get down the yard to feed my horses its a forum not a school .....


----------



## tourmaline (25 September 2008)

Hi, couldn't agree more with you. I was at a show, the love of my life tied up to the horsebox, I was only feet away and someone tried to steal him, he is coloured and very stroppy (lol) and guess what, a friends pal saw them and brought him back to me, yes this friend is a traveller, and he really told me off. A warning to all, DO NOT leave your horses tied up at shows unless someone is watching them.


----------

